# helo from merseyside



## robbie2 (Aug 5, 2010)

morning everyone my name is jeanette,have been keeping and breeding rodents over the past twenty years,mainly mice,and rats,had breaks in between while having children but always had the dogs and other animals at the same time,started keeping snakes three years ago,i am now breeding for food,but also have started to keep show type mice and pet mice in diffierent colours,as for the feeders got far to many because the adults are all here into old age,the children and i still end up nameing babies which end up being kept and added to this insane place to live,but it would be dull without them regards jeanette


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

hello and welcome


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Hello and welcome ^.^


----------



## robbie2 (Aug 5, 2010)

thanks for saying helo


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!!!


----------

